# Debussy and Rameau Vikingur Ólafsson



## MarcinRogalskiPL (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello to everyone!

Have you listened to the newest Ólafsson's album from DG label? I just have listened one time, so I prefer to hold my humble opinion till 3rd time will be finish.

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4837701

Cheers!
Marcin Rogalski


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

I really liked his album of Bach Transcriptions, but the Debussy-Rameau disc was disappointing. First, the Debussy, what little there is on this CD, is not at all well played. There are any number of recordings with more color and less pedal. Second, the Rameau, which comprises most of the CD, is also not as characterful as the piano versions that others have produced, e.g., Sokolov, Hewitt, Meyer.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

perdido34 said:


> I really liked his album of Bach Transcriptions, but the Debussy-Rameau disc was disappointing. First, the Debussy, what little there is on this CD, is not at all well played. There are any number of recordings with more color and less pedal. Second, the Rameau, which comprises most of the CD, is also not as characterful as the piano versions that others have produced, e.g., Sokolov, Hewitt, Meyer.


I thought the same. I sampled it yesterday and found it quite characterless.


----------



## mark6144 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll add another voice in agreement, plus I'll say that I found it a rather odd juxtaposition. Initially I thought it was an interesting idea and was eager to listen - but alas it was disappointing.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

My first listen was OK.. but then after a second pass... I was not overly impressed specially in what regards Debussy (agree with some of the comments above in what regards the lack of Color). This is a bit of a let down after stellar Bach and specially Glass CD's.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't listened to the whole album, but Ólafsson doesn't sound as deeply attuned to the music of either composer as I'd have hoped. Like others, I found his Debussy playing a bit bland & lacking in color. The American pianist Jeffrey LaDeur came up with a similar program before Ólafsson, on a CD entitled, "Debussy & Rameau: The Unbroken Line", and I prefer LaDeur's playing, especially in Debussy. But then LaDeur studied with Annie Marchand Sherter, who was a student of Vlado Perlemuter and Alfred Cortot, so it doesn't surprise me that his Debussy sounds more idiomatic.






I also prefer Marcelle Meyer's Rameau & Debussy, but she didn't record the two composers together on a single program.


----------



## mark6144 (Apr 6, 2019)

Josquin13 said:


> The American pianist Jeffrey LaDeur came up with a similar program before Ólafsson, on a CD entitled, "Debussy & Rameau: The Unbroken Line",


Sadly only 12 minutes of Rameau split either side of a 57 minute block of Debussy. Nice playing but not as interesting a concept.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Olaffson plays (beautifully) a transcription of a movement from a Bach organ sonata, but the accompanying video is very odd:


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I find Ólafsson a very interesting young pianist and I like this concept for an album. I have only listened to short excerpts that are imbedded in this written interview: https://www.npr.org/sections/deceptivecadence/2020/03/27/820669259/vikingur-olafsson-debussy-rameau-album-interview

Even though I pretty much only like Rameau on harpsichord (e.g., Jory Vinikour's brilliant 2012 complete works album) and have my favorite interpreters of Debussy's piano music, I want to give Ólafsson a chance here. Hmm, too bad I can't work these days so I don't have any money to buy music.


----------

